# my new leopard tortoise, she's a biggie!



## spikethebest (Jul 15, 2010)

the end


----------



## Greg T (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW! she is a biggie! Looks pretty good overall. Hopefully she is friendly because she'll be a lot of fun at that size. Very nice!


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 15, 2010)

Yup, she is indeed a biggun  Purdy too!  You plan on breeding her?
Thanks for the pics! I'm jealous


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow indeed! How big is she actually? You look sooo happy in the first pic with her!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice. Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

Very beautiful Cory where did you get her from?  You look so happy holding her.


----------



## Missy (Jul 15, 2010)

Simply beautiful


----------



## Laura (Jul 15, 2010)

Any idea how old she is? 
You do like big uns huh?
What kind of truck do you drive?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 15, 2010)

She is 10 years old, 14 inches SCL, she has a great personality, and yes I am very happy. thanks everyone!

I drive a green honda element, aka my turtle transporter! got it specifically for moving littlefoot, LOTS of bags of Mazuri, and other tortoises as necessary.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 15, 2010)

She looks good to me Cory 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations Cory! She is beautiful and she is huge


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2010)

Laura said:


> You do like big uns huh?
> What kind of truck do you drive?



Oh there are some implications with that one. Do you think I drive a big truck too? Full size, heavy duty diesel with giant tires and a big lift kit?

Want to explain that one away or let it stand?


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice Cory! 

Lemme know if you ever need more males....I know someone selling adult males at a super price


----------



## pebblelu (Jul 15, 2010)

She's very cute.


----------



## laura13617 (Jul 16, 2010)

she's beautiful Spike is she a mommy to be that u were talking about in a different post?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 16, 2010)

laura13617 said:


> she's beautiful Spike is she a mommy to be that u were talking about in a different post?



uh not really sure what you are talking about... sorry ive got a horrible memory. can you please link me to the thread. thanks.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy face you have there, my friend! Beautiful tort!

teri


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice! congrats!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 19, 2010)

mating has started with her! my large male has already mounted her a few times this weekend....yay!


----------

